# Indesit washer dryer, Any opinions?



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I was looking at these at carrefour, they are like 1200 aed cheaper than the lg, samsung ones, does anybody own one of these, I am wondering how they hold up after an year out two.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I just bought the washer/dryer combo yesterday from Indesit. I have never seen this company in Canada before but the sales man convinced me it was a good brand. I got the extended warranty just incase. He said its a made in Italy. It looked solid and i hope it lasts atleast for a couple of years as well.


----------



## Riz1 (Jun 5, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> I was looking at these at carrefour, they are like 1200 aed cheaper than the lg, samsung ones, does anybody own one of these, I am wondering how they hold up after an year out two.


This brand has been around for much longer than LG/samsung etc.. They were very good at the fridge/cooler products.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If the person at Carrefour was trying to convince you to buy it then it means they have an agreement with the supplier to sell them and for them to get commission as it's not a well-known brand, something the bigger brands do less. So they will not really care about the other brands. That said Indesit is *usually* reliable.

I generally don't recommend washer/dryer combos as the load is usually limited to 3kg for drying even though you can put 5kg of washing inside.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

It's a popular German brand. But it is noisy. Got on from the landlord. Better get a silent machine. Super silent.


----------

